# Nano Machines?



## rake60 (Jan 19, 2010)

Like them or not, many of us own machines that are variations on the basic
models manufactured by SIEG Industrial Shanghai.

I just found out about their Nano Series Machines.
Need to make some REALLY small parts? How about a lathe with specs 
of, 50mm chuck, 100mm between centers and a maximum spindle speed of 4500RPM.
If a watchmakers lathe is beyond your budget, these may be available soon.







They are also manufacturing a Nano Mill and Nano Drill. Both of those machines
have a maximum chuck capacity of 6mm and also a top speed of 4500RPM.

Here's a link to the whole story. *Seig Nano Machines*

I have not seen them available for sale from any USA based vendors as of yet.
Even after they are, I can't say I'd be the first to buy one. I just thought it is 
an interesting addition to their offerings.

Rick


----------



## rake60 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh, and there are videos too!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nif99qOMkM0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdADHaTCOSI[/ame]

Now I'm wondering.... scratch.gif 

Rick


----------



## hobby (Jan 19, 2010)

Those machines are small, I had to go to "page" at the top of my browser and click on "ZOOM" to about 200 x to be able to make out what they were doing. :big:

After looking at that miller, it looked like the whole X axis was on a tilt, but it probably was just a parallax error, 
but that gave me a good idea, to make a small crosslide table, with one or both axis, able to pivot, for light drill and mill work. No need to tilt the vise...hmmm...

Thanks for sharing those videos..


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 20, 2010)

Cute as a bug!

BW


----------



## phlegmatic (Jan 20, 2010)

Cute! But im still waiting for the first high end, quality, hobby size lathe from Asia! (not that im not happy they make lathes affordable for more ppl they way they sell them now)

Check out the picture gallery on the home page, som rather corny sales pics there, not to mention the slogan they have!


----------



## wm460 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very interesting.


----------



## tmuir (Jan 20, 2010)

I wonder what clock or watch makers think of them as genuine watch makers lathes are very expensive. My little 70 year old BTM watch makers lathe is worth more than my big lathe.


----------



## bentprop (Jan 20, 2010)

I would think the market for these things is fairly limited.Certainly for a hobbyist it doesn't make much sense.You can make small stuff on a big lathe,not vice versa.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 20, 2010)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> I would think the market for these things is fairly limited.Certainly for a hobbyist it doesn't make much sense.You can make small stuff on a big lathe,not vice versa.



...but there's no way my wife would have let me have a big lathe in the house. Not all of us have a shop. If it wasn't for Sherline, I'd be making all of my stuff, big OR small, at work. ;D


----------



## alihureiby (Jan 15, 2013)

i have buy this nano lathe, and that's great , enought precision


----------



## MuellerNick (Jan 15, 2013)

> i have buy this nano lathe, and that's great , precision



So you joined just today to tell two times (that are 100% of your postings) that this lathe is good? That smells a bit fishy for me.


Nick


----------



## alihureiby (Jan 15, 2013)

hi Nick

yes im just arrived in this forum, looking for some stirling plans and another small engine project  im still amatir with engine because im chemical student not mechanical. greetings. 

Ali


----------



## aarggh (Jan 19, 2013)

MuellerNick said:


> So you joined just today to tell two times (that are 100% of your postings) that this lathe is good? That smells a bit fishy for me.
> 
> 
> Nick


 
Nick,

Why fishy?

cheers,
Ian


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 19, 2013)

Ali : It is customary here to post an introduction in the welcome section and tell us a bit about yourself , your shop and tools , your interests in model engine building  and location. Ideally this should be done  in the first few posts. 
There is nothing wrong with posting you like your machine or machines in an appropriate thread. And please tell us more about your machines and what you like about them and what you do not like as well. even better show some photos of parts  you made. or even attempts to made parts on the machine. 

Nick: we have moderators here so there is no real need for members to  challenge newcomers. You can encourage them to post an introduction and share  more information about themselves and there interests here. 



> Why fishy?
> 
> cheers,
> Ian




Well Ian we are not mind readers here. the only information we know about people on this board is what they tell us in there posts. someone double posting liking a Chinese import machine could be a factory rep prompting a machine that most folks here do not have a high regard for. As an admin  I found the guy is from Bali  concluded English as a second language and was not too worried. Turns out a chemical engineering student.  And if you have not posted an intro please do so it helps us help you. 


All : it is all good we see that Ali wants to be here and learn  . He has posted  a question about CO2 engines  and life goes on. So please back on topic and talk about the Nano machines in this thread. 
Tin


----------



## Niceonetidy (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I will stick with my KRV3000 mill.  That one looks like it takes all day doing nothing.  I recently bought an ex school Boxford 280 lathe. That is really nice to use.

Happy days


----------



## lensman57 (Jan 19, 2013)

alihureiby said:


> hi Nick
> 
> yes im just arrived in this forum, looking for some stirling plans and another small engine project  im still amatir with engine because im chemical student not mechanical. greetings.
> 
> Ali


 
Hi Ali,

If engine building is your cup of tea and you are looking for a small lathe because of the foot print or space , I would advise against these little toys.
Even if by a miracle the lathe happens to have some accuracy it is  just too flimsy and small to do any usfull work. Sieg's own C1 ( I have this one ) would be a much better alternative and then you could either add the bolt on millng head ( X1 without the table) to the side of the mill at a later stage, buy a Sieg X1L and these will be a better choice. 
Alternatively again if you are restricted by space , you could do worse than buying a Sherline or a Taig lathe, expensive in comparison but for a reason, these lathes are just in another league compared even to a C1 never mind this little toy. You will soon either out grow this lathe and wish you had a better, larger lathe or it will make you fed up with model engineering and give up all together because you will not be able to make anything precise enough or big enough. 
Engine building of any sort particularly small scale IC ones require a great deal of skill and very precise instruments, I doubt very much if this lathe meets the requirement. 
Hope that you didn't mind the advice.

Regards,

A.G


----------



## abby (Jan 19, 2013)

There is much to be said in favour of small machines , agreed you can make small parts on a big machine but nowhere near as easily . I make my own screws and hexagon bolts down to 10 BA on my Pultra 17/50 .
A beautiful precision lathe , small enough to take into the warm kitchen in winter and capable of serious production work.
Really don't know how I managed without it,
http://youtu.be/Y-r7mEnJmNo
I also have a BCA jig borer , both machines are very old , the BCA was made in 1940 , needed stripping and re-building but were bought off forums similar to this one at very affordable prices.
Some information on these machines is available on this forum.
http://www.unionsteammodels.co.uk/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1239880527


----------



## lensman57 (Jan 19, 2013)

abby said:


> There is much to be said in favour of small machines , agreed you can make small parts on a big machine but nowhere near as easily . I make my own screws and hexagon bolts down to 10 BA on my Pultra 17/50 .
> A beautiful precision lathe , small enough to take into the warm kitchen in winter and capable of serious production work.
> Really don't know how I managed without it,
> http://youtu.be/Y-r7mEnJmNo
> ...


 
Hi Abby,

I have no doubt you are correct, my main work horse for anything from 1/16"and up tp 2"is the Taig lathe, I do some work on the Sherline and swap around, I have not done much on the C1 for quite a while. The Pultra lathe shown in your link is a marvelous piece of precision engineering with a price to match . I am just not sure that the subject of the discussion would stand up to scrutiny, as far as precision is concerned.

Regards,

A.G


----------



## Mosey (Jan 19, 2013)

Everything you need... Greasy cuticles, violins, a long blue coat... and a nano-lathe! 
and he is adjusting the cutting tool with the chuck spinning.
What is going on here?


----------



## aarggh (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm been quite curious on these nano lathes for a while and will ultimately get one I suspect, as looking at it, it appears better made than most of the standard and readily available, (cheap) 8mm watchmakers lathes floating around that i've seen? Supposedly these were used for quite accurate work? Something like this would be a perfect starter for my little engineers, especially as my daughter likes making pens and finials. Although even a Manson is adequate for her right now.

cheers,
Ian


----------



## alihureiby (Jan 20, 2013)

lensman57 said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> If engine building is your cup of tea and you are looking for a small lathe because of the foot print or space , I would advise against these little toys.
> Even if by a miracle the lathe happens to have some accuracy it is  just too flimsy and small to do any usfull work. Sieg's own C1 ( I have this one ) would be a much better alternative and then you could either add the bolt on millng head ( X1 without the table) to the side of the mill at a later stage, buy a Sieg X1L and these will be a better choice.
> ...



yes you right, maybe the C2 is better ,
no question about taig and sherline, they are small but can do more like this
http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/projects.html 



ali


----------



## alihureiby (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Tin 

like i say, im still amatir , new come for this mechanical world, im still learn it.
because im not from mechanical, im chemical, so give me time  
yes i will post some next.

by the way, i live in surabaya, Indonesia (it is close from bali) 

regards
Ali


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 20, 2013)

Ali   : No shame in being a amateur  The definition is: one who engages in a pursuit, study, science, or sport as a pastime rather than as a profession.

Also no shame in being new to the hobby of model engineering. I was in my late thirties when I started learning machining , welding and purchased my first lathe. Some folk do not start til retirement. 
The folks here are helpful. There are guys here who have gone from just getting started to building a running engine in a moth or two . but remember your shop your journey. 

I work at chemical plants and talk to engineers on a regular basis. You are wise to learn mechanical as well even for fun on a small scale. 

As far as your machines they are stocked by Littlemachineshop.com in  California  USA. they carry all three machines drill press mill and lathe and al the parts to make one machine into another. The owners started out as amateur machinists  and started a business to support the hobby and owners of import machines. I usually talk to the owners when they come to the east coast of the USA. for Engine shows. I have not discussed this line of tool with them I will try to in a couple months. IMHO Chris and Carl would not carry these machines unless they believed them to be usable to the hobby and a valuable addition to the Seig line up. I would also expect that they tested these machines before placing orders. 


We are here to help folks select machines for there shop.  More important we are here to help you use and get the most out of what you have. 
You may be limited to tiny engines but there is no reason not to make ones on the tools you have. 

Adding you location to your personal text block or you signature line will let folks see your location and be able to help better. 




> by the way, i live in surabaya, Indonesia (it is close from bali)


Makes sense my IP search usually pegs the nearest large city . but gives me an idea of country and general area. 

Hope you enjoy and learn here
Tin


----------



## alihureiby (Jan 20, 2013)

hii Tin

thanks before, 
that's why im asking about the CO2 engine plans, because it really small engine which i can  try on this nano lathe. lol. 

thanks 
ali


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 20, 2013)

While I obviously haven't seen one up close, I hope the machine quality is a bit better than the video quality. :hDe:


----------



## Mosey (Jan 20, 2013)

aarggh said:


> I'm been quite curious on these nano lathes for a while and will ultimately get one I suspect, as looking at it, it appears better made than most of the standard and readily available, (cheap) 8mm watchmakers lathes floating around that i've seen? Supposedly these were used for quite accurate work? Something like this would be a perfect starter for my little engineers, especially as my daughter likes making pens and finials. Although even a Manson is adequate for her right now.
> 
> cheers,
> Ian


I'm not sure what machines you refer to as "cheap Jewelers lathes, but some of the jewelers lathes are the most precise, most expensive, high precision lathes existing. Look at Levin, Schaublin 70, Debyshire, Cowells, and others.  Ball bearing 0.0002" headstock.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 20, 2013)

Mosey said:


> I'm not sure what machines you refer to as "cheap Jewelers lathes, but some of the jewelers lathes are the most precise, most expensive, high precision lathes existing. Look at Levin, Schaublin 70, Debyshire, Cowells, and others.  Ball bearing 0.0002" headstock.



I'll not be trading in my Boley any time soon .....


----------



## Mosey (Jan 20, 2013)

Alchymist said:


> I'll not be trading in my Boley any time soon .....


Profound apologies for overlooking the Boley. Bespoke lathe!
Air or virtual power?


----------



## aarggh (Jan 20, 2013)

Mosey said:


> I'm not sure what machines you refer to as "cheap Jewelers lathes, but some of the jewelers lathes are the most precise, most expensive, high precision lathes existing. Look at Levin, Schaublin 70, Debyshire, Cowells, and others. Ball bearing 0.0002" headstock.


 
I wasn't inferring cheap as in quality but literally as in cost, such as the basic and unadorned Boley/White types that go regularly for around the $200-$300 range on Ebay. I've seen some high end units complete with cases that are almost breathtakingly beautiful, but these go in the thousands. Some of the older and basic ones appear infrequently around the $400-$500 mark, but I know the several I looked at just recently were actually considerably cheaper than the old collet sets for them. I haven't run a dial indicator on my ones, but from the machining and wear I strongly suspect most of these neglected units suffer a bit from lack of accuracy? I could be wrong there though. The point I was making however, was that looking at the machine and build quality of these old units, how much different could the accuracy of the nano ones be given the advances in machining? And i'm not comparing the top end Swiss or similar types here.

The other thing which you answered, was my question of the original build accuracy of these machines, as all the units I have seen are somewhat old and well used, so I have nothing to go by for comparison. 0.0002" is quite amazing and I suspect certainly as good or better than my modern lathe.

I do love these old ones though. Nice using something with a bit of history behind it.

cheers,
Ian


----------



## gus (Jan 21, 2013)

alihureiby said:


> hi Nick
> 
> yes im just arrived in this forum, looking for some stirling plans and another small engine project  im still amatir with engine because im chemical student not mechanical. greetings.
> 
> Ali



Pak Ali
Lathe ini tak jadi/guna. Bili itu yang besar sidikit.Sieg ada jual.

Tengok foto. Lathe saya yang besar sidikit. Foto no. dua -------engine yang kechil.

GusTeng ,Singapore.


----------



## alihureiby (Jan 21, 2013)

gus said:


> Pak Ali
> Lathe ini tak jadi/guna. Bili itu yang besar sidikit.Sieg ada jual.
> 
> Tengok foto. Lathe saya yang besar sidikit. Foto no. dua -------engine yang kechil.
> ...



yes you right. itu manix lathe, tentu harga tidak bersahabat. saya tertarik sieg C2 .


terima kasih
ali


----------



## jbonfoey (Jan 21, 2013)

Gus - like the picture of your shop out on balcony there. It looks so inviting!

What is your average temperature there? Was down to around zero (F) here week about, but better now.

Jack
Loveland, Colorado, USA


----------



## gus (Jan 22, 2013)

jbonfoey said:


> Gus - like the picture of your shop out on balcony there. It looks so inviting!
> 
> What is your average temperature there? Was down to around zero (F) here week about, but better now.
> 
> ...



Hi Jack,
Out here in Singapore,its everlasting summer time throughout the year.
May is the hottest and December-----January wettest.
Temperature 27-------33. Weather today  30C day time--------24C night time.
Machineshop time 9am------12 noon  4pm-------6pm when the kitchen yells dinner is ready. 
Was working in Nanjing.China for years and no boat fishing. No fun winter -5C  Summer 30----39C.


----------



## gus (Jan 22, 2013)

alihureiby said:


> yes you right. itu manix lathe, tentu harga tidak bersahabat. saya tertarik sieg C2 .
> 
> 
> terima kasih
> ali



Hi Ali,
Selamat Datang.(Welcome)
By buying the "Nano" lathe you are hooked into buying a bigger lathe to build ambitious and big mini masin.
I missed Sourabaya and the food and the Javanese coffee..Was working there for a while.If I had stayed on for another 12 months,my bahasa would have been great.
After 6 months in Sourabaya,I cannot shake off my Sourabaya accent.
Drop me a note if you happen to visit Singapore.Abang Gus will buy Adek Ali lunch.
Please post your barang barang.
See you

Gus Teng.


----------



## alihureiby (Jan 22, 2013)

hi Gus

very warm welcome from you, thank you so much. 
yess, your bahasa is not to bad , i still understand that, but you are using melayu speak that used in malaysia, it's little different with indonesi speak. but it's ok. 

if you love coffe, like me, im the coffe drinker, you must try TORAJA coffe that's the best coffe in the world not luwak coffe. robusta have 0,8 % caffein , arabica have 1,6 % caffein, but toraja have 3,2 % caffein.

i have bread & cafe store in surabaya. if you here i can take you visit the many historial place in surabaya.

terima kasih
ali


----------



## gus (Jan 22, 2013)

Pak Ali,
Thank you very much for the link.I found drawings for the  Rotary Table(Gear Box Rotator).

Gus


----------



## alihureiby (Jan 22, 2013)

sama-sama gus, saya tunggu project rotary table nya for posting.

ali


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 22, 2013)

Gus and Ali  greetings in the native tongue are great but please include English  translation. Please.
Tin


----------



## alihureiby (Jan 23, 2013)

HI Tin

yess, first we talk about the bigger lathe, and then we talk about indonesian coffe, and then about the rotary project (home made rotary table for mill) 

this is the link http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/mill/rotary/rotary1.html 
thanks 
ali


----------



## kennycrawford (Jan 23, 2013)

You can buy these from LMS. All 3 machines seem to be able to convert. One machine can be converted to the other with th appropriate kit.
Kenny


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 23, 2013)

Kenny you are correct you can buy one machine and then get conversion kits. or if you have the space and money get all three. Or get a lathe and mill and the DP add on for the mill . the beauty of this system is flexibility. and of course one can easily spend the cost of a machine on acessories and tooling. but bare bones machines will not do much you need the add ons.
Tin


----------



## gus (Jan 23, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Gus and Ali  greetings in the native tongue are great but please include English  translation. Please.
> Tin




Hi Tin Falcon,

Translation,

Sama Sama -----------same

Saya tunggu project Rotary Table for Posting.

I will wait for your RT  posting.

Some history.
1978. Was at LA Airport. Was helping a Swede colleaque practice his Indonesian Bahasa(language). When a nearby counter cleared,the gentle came over and spoke to us in perfect Bahasa. 

Same thing happened at the Niagara Falls 2008 . A WW-ll veteran overheard Gus and his China Boss speaking Chinese and came over to chat with us in perfect Chinese. He recalled his time in Western China during the war with japanese dropping bombs near his liason office.He also recalled the sweet revenge they had bombing the Japanese lines in 1945 when the Japanese Air Power was half dead.The Flying Tigers were having their revenge.

The world is now so small with the 747s 380s 787s etc.

A Chinese Lady went into HMEM and she used Chinese text only. Gus replied her in his rusty Chinese text.Using Apple to write Chinese is tough.
She is not into model engines.


Gus.


----------



## gus (Jan 23, 2013)

alihureiby said:


> yes you right, maybe the C2 is better ,
> no question about taig and sherline, they are small but can do more like this
> http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/projects.html
> 
> ...



Pak Ali
Thanks for the "deansphoto" link. There are many tools to make from here.
1" four jaw chuck!!!!!!!. Put into folder. Now studying the Rotary Table Drawings.Will buy worm and wheel when I go Osaka Feb 7 2013. Housing will be aluminium.

Very hot now in Singapore.( Hari ini Cuaca panas lebeh)(weather today very hot):fan::fan::fan:
Plenty of tools to make.( Banyak nak buat)(plenty to make)

OK Tin Falcon .Above for you. You learned 8 new words.


Best Regards

Gus


----------



## alihureiby (Jan 23, 2013)

gus said:


> Pak Ali
> Thanks for the "deansphoto" link. There are many tools to make from here.
> 1" four jaw chuck!!!!!!!. Put into folder. Now studying the Rotary Table Drawings.Will buy worm and wheel when I go Osaka Feb 7 2013. Housing will be aluminium.
> 
> ...



 yes that 4 jaws independent chuck 1" really nice. 
waiting the pict from osaka bang gus (we call bang for the older man)

ali


----------

